# Upset for friend



## Kamm (5 mo ago)

My friend found out that her husband had a fake profile on a sugar daddy site. She is asking me what she should do. I’m completely unsure.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Does she want to stay with a cheater?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Kamm said:


> My friend found out that her husband had a fake profile on a sugar daddy site. She is asking me what she should do. I’m completely unsure.


Express sympathy. *Don't give her advice*.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kamm said:


> My friend found out that her husband had a fake profile on a sugar daddy site. She is asking me what she should do. I’m completely unsure.


Give her this website.

Then be there for her to turn to and support her the way you would want supported if it were you.


----------



## Kamm (5 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Does she want to stay with a cheater?


Do u think he cheated?


----------



## Kamm (5 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> if


What website?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Kamm said:


> Do u think he cheated?


He either has or wants to,why else would he be on that site?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kamm said:


> What website?


This one…right here…where you are posting.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

don't get into it , been the friend there is a huge risk of you been blamed as been in the wrong no matter what they say ,

they need to get help from their marriage from a pro where both go together and signally


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

CW says you have to be supportive in case she takes him back. 

I'd pretty blunt so the 1st thing I would tell her to do is talk to the jerk & tell him what she found. 

Best thing you can do for her is be a supportive ear & accept whatever decision she makes even a stupid one like try to be OK with him cheating.


----------



## Kamm (5 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> CW says you have to be supportive in case she takes him back.
> 
> I'd pretty blunt so the 1st thing I would tell her to do is talk to the jerk & tell him what she found.
> 
> Best thing you can do for her is be a supportive ear & accept whatever decision she makes even a stupid one like try to be OK with him cheating.


She’s not sure he cheated. He filled out a fake profile on this site . She said she didn’t see any messages.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Kamm said:


> She’s not sure he cheated. He filled out a fake profile on this site . She said she didn’t see any messages.


There is one reason and one reason only for creating a fake profile on a site like that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Kamm said:


> My friend found out that her husband had a fake profile on a sugar daddy site. She is asking me what she should do. I’m completely unsure.


She should get a family attorney because he's spending a bunch of money on that or planning to and the first thing she needs to do is get that attorney and start locking down the finances. They may need to do some investigation.

Any money he spends like that will have to return to the marital income at time of divorce but it will take someone who knows what they're doing to be able to prove that. He's probably handing her cash and jewelry and expensive designer bags.

She shouldn't even say anything to him until she gets an attorney working on this and investigating. 

Now if they happen to not have hardly any money then he may just be dreaming, but his intentions are not good.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Hard to give advice through another person. Just be the friend she needs.

Direct her to “talk about marriage” if she is wanting someplace to vent and get advice from those that have gone through infidelity.


----------

